# خش بص ورد رد صغير &&&&&&



## zezo0 (11 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





يا اخوانى

يوجد كليه اسمها الهندسة وعلم المواد

يوجد بها قسمان اريد ان اعرف الفرق بينهما

قسم اسمة تكنولوجيا تصنيع المواد و قسم هندسة المعادن والفيزياء

اى قسم فيهم يختص بسباكة المعادن و recycling

ارجو الرد 

وشكرااااااااااااا


----------



## ali1001 (11 فبراير 2007)

*معادن x سباكة &&&&&*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





يا اخوانى

يوجد كليه اسمها الهندسة وعلم المواد

يوجد بها قسمان اريد ان اعرف الفرق بينهما

قسم اسمة تكنولوجيا تصنيع المواد و قسم هندسة المعادن والفيزياء

اى قسم فيهم يختص بسباكة المعادن و recycling

ارجو الرد 

وشكرااااااااااااا[/quote]


----------



## ali1001 (11 فبراير 2007)

نرجو الرد من اهل الخبرة للاخ زيزو


----------



## احمد عزت20 (12 فبراير 2007)

:13: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م/ أحمد عزت - مهندس صيانة تربينات
انا تخرجت من الجامعة العمالية - قسم التنمية التكنولوجية
ثم كلية الهندسة والتكنولوجيا - قسم هندسة الإنتاج والتصميم الميكانيكي
والآن ماجستير في المعالجات الحرارية للحديد الزهر المرن
والحمد لله أقدر اردلك على سؤالك من حكم خبرتي واحتكاكي بالمواد الهندسية ولأني كمان كنت باحث لمدة سنتين بكلية الهندسة وكنت بأدرس للطلبة اغلب المواد الهندسية
مثل هندسة الانتاج وعمليات تصنيع المواد وكذلك الميتالورجيا الفيزيقية
-------------------------------------------------
** قسم تكنولوجيا تصنيع المواد يهتم بدراسة تقنيات التصنيع أو عمليات
تصنيع المواد المختلفة سواء بعمليات التشكيل FORMING ويوجد لها نوعان:
"SHEET METAL FORMING"
"BULK METAL FORMING"
أو عن طريق عمليات التشغيل المختلفة MACHINING ولها نوعان:
"CONVENTIONAL MACHINING"
"NON-CONVENTIONAL MACHINING"
أو عن طريق عمليات التشكيل بالسباكة CASTING ويوجد لها أنواع عديدة من المؤكد انك تعرفها ولكنه يتعرض لها من الناحية التقنية بمعنى الـ TECKNIQUE أو طريقة التطبيق لهذه
العملية وكيفيتها دون التعرض للخصائص الفيزيائية للمواد التي سيطبق عليها هذه العملية وكذلك لا يتعرض للميتالورجيا الفيزيقية لعلمية السباكة ولا لعمليات الانكماش والتقلص التي تصاحب المعادن أثناء سباكتها.
أو عن طريق عمليات الوصل المختلفة للمعادن مثل طرق الوصل الميكانيكي كالمسامير وخلافه وطرق الوصل الميتالورجي كاللحام بأنواعه دون التعرض للخصائص الميتالورجيةللمعادن المطلوب وصلها.
أو عن طريق عمليات اعادة التدوير للمواد RECYCLING كعملية تصنيع ولا يتعرض لكيمياء هذه المواد أو الميتالورجي الخاص بها.
أو عن طريق عمليات تكنولوجيا المساحيق POWDER METALLURGY بأنواعها.
----------------------------------------------
** قسم هندسة المعادن والفيزياء يهتم بدراسة الخصائص الهندسية العامة للمعادن كالخصائص الكيميائية والضوئية والحرارية وما الى ذلك وخصوصا الخصائص الفيزيائية والميتالورجية للمعادن مثل التركيب الذري للمعدن وشكل البنية الداخلية له أي التركيب البللوري ومنحنيات المعالجات الحرارية ومنحنيات التحويلات للمعادن والسبائك المختلفة، وكذلك التعرض للخصائص الميتالورجية للمعادن والتي تحدث أثناء عمليات التصنيع المختلفة كالسباكة واللحام دون التعرض لها بالقدر الكبير كعمليات تصنيع.
وكذلك يدرس هذا القسم أنواع المعادن المختلفة وتصنيفها كمواد معدنية وغير معدنية وحديدية وغير حديدية وبلاستيك وسيراميك وخلافه.
وكذلك يدرس الاختبارات الهندسية المختلفة التي تتم على المعادن لمعرفة خصائصها مثل الاختبارات الميكانيكية (الشد والضغط، الخ) لمعرفة الخصائص الميكانيكية للمعادن، وما الى ذلك.
بمعنى ان القسمين يوجد بهم عمليات سباكة ولكن تختلف وجهة التعرض للعمليات من الناحية التقنية.
بمعنى ان قسم تكنولوجيا تصنيع المواد يهتم اكثر بعملية السباكة والـ RECYCLING اكثر من القسم الثاني هندسة المعادن والفيزياء.
وارجو من الله أن اكون قد وفقت في الرد...
واذا وجد اي استفسار فنحن في الخدمة والله الموفق،،،


----------



## ali1001 (12 فبراير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررر 

جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

يا راجل

يا عسل


----------



## habloon (28 فبراير 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## habloon (28 فبراير 2007)

خالص الشكر ليك ياهندسة


----------

